# Thornit powder



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi all

Poppy has got a slight ear itch (no smell or bad waxy build up) and I was thinking of trying some Thornit. I remember Karen posting about it in the past and wondered where's the best online supplier and how much should I buy? I've seen 20g on Amazon for around £8 inc postage...is that good?
Any advice welcome


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hmm can't help but I would like to know too.. Lola's doing a bit of loud ear scratching at present


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Karen.......are you there?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's maybe on nights. Usually when she doesn't show up, she is on night duty.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I did use it for a spell but it made Jasper's ears smell antisepticish! Also I think his ears looked a little red. The vet gave me an ear cleaning solution and since I've been using that Jasper's ears have been great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I have an ear cleanser that I use every 3 to 4 weeks it dries out the ear she hates it! . I also put it on a cotton pad and clean her ear with it every 3-4 days. She had an ear infection at 9 weeks old so the vet told us to keep her ears dry even when in the bath...very hard! I guess if they have one when young then they are prone to get them The breeder gave her a bath the day we picked her up so likely that is what caused it! She hasn't had one since but I am on ear duty ha!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Same here Renee, he suffered badly as a puppy so has always been used to me messing with gets ears . I have tried stuffing cotton wool in his ears when I bath him but it always comes out so now I just make sure I dry the area as well as poss and put some ear solution in afterwards. The heavy ears trap in the moisture and make a good breeding ground for bacteria.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi. Every now and then I clean Lucy's ears with warm olive oil on a cotton bud and its suprising how brown the bud is afterwards. I read about a useful tip and that is to wipe the ear out with olive oil and gently squeeze a llittle bit into the car canal afterward rather than just putting the oil straight in to soften wax. This principle could be applied to any ear cleaner.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Useful posts. Barney is ALWAYS scratching. When I asked the vet about it, she said his ear was a bit red and it is something that is likely to be recurring. She precribed canural which I am almost at the end of so I will try some of the suggestions posted here as I am reluctant to keep going back to the vet. I use ear wipes but he doesn't seem to have a lot of eAr wax.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> Same here Renee, he suffered badly as a puppy so has always been used to me messing with gets ears . I have tried stuffing cotton wool in his ears when I bath him but it always comes out so now I just make sure I dry the area as well as poss and put some ear solution in afterwards. The heavy ears trap in the moisture and make a good breeding ground for bacteria.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free





dio.ren said:


> I have an ear cleanser that I use every 3 to 4 weeks it dries out the ear she hates it! . I also put it on a cotton pad and clean her ear with it every 3-4 days. She had an ear infection at 9 weeks old so the vet told us to keep her ears dry even when in the bath...very hard! I guess if they have one when young then they are prone to get them The breeder gave her a bath the day we picked her up so likely that is what caused it! She hasn't had one since but I am on ear duty ha!


When bathing them try to use your thumb against the bottom of the ear opening, squeezing the ear opening closed (hard to explain)



RangerC said:


> Useful posts. Barney is ALWAYS scratching. When I asked the vet about it, she said his ear was a bit red and it is something that is likely to be recurring. She precribed canural which I am almost at the end of so I will try some of the suggestions posted here as I am reluctant to keep going back to the vet. I use ear wipes but he doesn't seem to have a lot of eAr wax.


I keep thinking I should take Dudley to the vet to be checked out, he scratches and shakes his head occasionally and sometimes the ear seems red and quite hot but then the next day seems fine again, he had to have drops when he was younger and I do use thornit occasionally, my friend with lots of dogs puts it in their ears weekly and swears by it, I'm just not good at doing it regularly and Dudley hates it.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks Dawn, that makes sense! will try it when i bath him ready for Santa coming x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

I bought some Thornit powder on amazon (only place I could find it!) It was about the same price you found it, here's the link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00560R08Y/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I also use Cleanaural (I'm 99% sure it was Jojo who recommended it) to clean their ears once a month, its excellent stuff and touch wood, no infections, scratching etc. Here's a link to that too: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003Y77BEE/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I do use a wipe to clean them every couple of weeks too, its amazing how much brown, yuck is on that wipe when I'm done, even though they look pretty clear to the naked eye!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> I bought some Thornit powder on amazon (only place I could find it!) It was about the same price you found it, here's the link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00560R08Y/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I also use Cleanaural (I'm 99% sure it was Jojo who recommended it) to clean their ears once a month, its excellent stuff and touch wood, no infections, scratching etc. Here's a link to that too: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003Y77BEE/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I do use a wipe to clean them every couple of weeks too, its amazing how much brown, yuck is on that wipe when I'm done, even though they look pretty clear to the naked eye!


Thanks Ali, so how often do you use Thornit? Think I'll get both xxx


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Thanks Ali, so how often do you use Thornit? Think I'll get both xxx


TBH I've only used the Thornit once or twice, when plucking ear-hair (theirs, not mine you understand!! ) Kendal mentioned it being good to help get a firm grip, but its turned out that their ears aren't too bad (yet!) so I've not had the need to use it very often.

The Cleanaural I use once a month, when I bath them, I also do their ears, that way I know I'm doing it regularly. It leaves their ears brilliantly clean, and they tolerate it really well. For us, as long as I do the ear-wipe every one or two weeks in between its been working a treat.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Brill, thank you, I've ordered both - I can pull hairs out of Poppy's ears with hardly any effort it's weird!


----------

